# NYC Bill would ban sale of flavored e-cigarettes



## Alex (7/10/14)

source


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

More info on reddit here

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...gent_nyc_is_introducing_legislation_tomorrow/


----------

